# Bí ẩn về chiếc hộp nhốt linh hồn ma quỷ



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*Bí ẩn về chiếc hộp nhốt linh hồn ma quỷ*

 
Tìm hiểu những câu chuyện có thật xung quanh một chiếc hộp ma quái...
Nếu từng xem bộ phim The Possession, chắc hẳn bạn rất ấn tượng về chiếc hộp ma quái có khả năng bí ẩn- hút linh hồn người khác. Và điều bất ngờ hơn, đây là bộ phim được dựng từ các câu chuyện có thật về chiếc hộp Dibbuk ma quái…

Câu chuyện dân gian của người Do Thái xưa đã lưu truyền về một linh hồn ma quỷ có tên Dibbuk, sẽ ám vào người nào sở hữu chiếc hộp gỗ nhốt linh hồn này. Đây là linh hồn xấu xa nhất, nó ám vào bất kỳ cơ thể vật chủ và chỉ rời ra khi đã tàn phá hoàn toàn tinh thần, thể chất của nạn nhân. 








​Truyền thuyết này càng gây ầm ĩ hơn nữa khi một bài báo đăng trên tờ Los Angeles Times vào năm 2004 về những sự việc có thật liên quan đến chủ nhân của chiếc hộp mang tên Dibbuk.

Bài báo thuật lại lời kể của người đàn ông tên Kevin Mannis, người giành được quyền sở hữu chiếc hộp Dibbuk từ một phiên đấu giá. Ông mô tả rằng, bên trong chiếc hộp có chứa 2 lọn tóc, 1 miếng đá granite, 1 nụ hồng đã héo khô, 1 pho tượng nhỏ, 2 đồng xu cổ loại 1 cent, 1 đế đèn cầy và cuối cùng là 1 linh hồn đói khát đầy căm hận.

Chiếc hộp quấy rầy chủ nhân của nó bằng những cơn ác mộng đáng sợ, bệnh tật bất ngờ hay hình ảnh kỳ dị và âm thanh không thể lý giải. 







​Ngay sau đó, Kevin Mannis rao bán chiếc hộp Dibbuk trên Ebay và một người tò mò đã mua nó. Người mua đầu tiên ngay lập tức đã gặp rắc rối sau khi nhận chiếc hộp được ít ngày. Tại thời điểm mua chiếc hộp, anh là chủ của một cửa hàng đồ gỗ. 

Với ý định sẽ tặng cho mẹ, anh cẩn thận cất kỹ chiếc hộp ở kho dưới tầng hầm và cẩn thận khóa cửa. Sau đó, anh ra ngoài và để lại cửa hàng cho nhân viên trông nom.

Nhưng chừng nửa tiếng sau, anh hốt hoảng khi nhận được cuộc điện thoại của nhân viên. Cô sợ hãi kể rằng, có người đang đập vỡ tất cả các cửa kính và chửi thề. 







​Không những thế, tất cả các loại cửa từ cửa chính đến cửa thoát hiểm đều bị đóng chặt khiến cô không có cách nào thoát thân. Không còn cách nào khác, anh hộc tốc chạy về cửa hàng và sững sờ với hiện trạng trước mắt.

Đúng như lời cô nhân viên nói, toàn bộ các cửa đều bị khóa chặt. Sau khi mở hết các lớp cửa, anh mới thấy người nhân viên khi nãy đang ngồi ôm mặt khóc nức nở đầy sợ hãi. 

Chạy xuống tầng hầm, anh lại càng ngạc nhiên hơn nữa khi tất cả các bóng đèn ở đây đều bị đập vỡ và căn phòng thì nồng nặc mùi nước tiểu mèo. Tuy nhiên, lại không hề có một con mèo nào trong tiệm hoặc bất cứ dấu hiệu nào cho thấy có người đột nhập. Sau sự việc kinh hãi này, người nhân viên đã xin thôi việc và không bao giờ dám quay lại cửa hàng.







​Chưa đầy 1 tháng sau, chiếc hộp lại tiếp tục được đưa lên mạng bán đấu giá với những lời chia sẻ rùng rợn. Những câu chuyện ma quái xung quanh Dibbuk biến nó trở thành món hàng "hot" của hàng ngàn người hiếu kỳ. Dù vậy, chiếc hộp lần lượt qua tay rất nhiều chủ nhân với những câu chuyện kỳ bí, không thể lý giải.







​Một trong nhiều chủ nhân của Dibbuk chia sẻ: _“Từ ngày tôi đem cái hộp về nhà, tôi liên tục gặp phải ác mộng, chúng cứ lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần. Trong cơn ác mộng, tôi thấy mình đang đi bộ cùng một người bạn, luôn là người đó. Tôi nhận thấy có gì đó rất lạ trong đôi mắt của người đồng hành với tôi. Hình như, một cái gì trông giống như ma quỷ đang nhìn lại tôi. Ngay lúc đó, người bạn đó bỗng biến thành một mụ đàn bà rất khủng khiếp, trông như quỷ dữ vậy. Mụ đàn bà đó tiến tới và đánh tôi tới tấp. Tôi bừng tỉnh vào buổi sáng và trên người vẫn còn những vết tích của trận đòn đêm vừa qua. Dù vậy, tôi cũng chẳng nghĩ là do cái hộp mà tôi bị như vậy.”_

​Nhiều người đồn đại rằng, ai sở hữu chiếc hộp luôn bị ám ảnh bởi những cơn ác mộng, căn nhà của họ đầy mùi nước tiểu của mèo và hàng đêm trong căn nhà thấp thoáng bóng dáng của một bà già. 

Một số người còn bị sốt phát ban, ho ra máu, bị bầm tím toàn thân sau khi thức dậy vào buổi sáng. Mọi chuyện cứ thế tiếp diễn cho tới khi một chủ nhân của chiếc hộp Dibbuk là Losif Nietzke bán nó cho một người giám đốc bảo tàng tên Jason Haxton. 





​
Ông trưng bày chiếc hộp ở một góc nhỏ trong bảo tàng, từ đó hàng loạt nhân viên và khách du lịch bị những tai nạn vô cùng hy hữu: rách quần áo, bị bầm ở cổ, tay... Nhiều nhân viên bảo vệ thường xuyên bị ngất và khắp nơi trong bảo tàng đều ngập trong mùi nước tiểu mèo. 

Quá hoảng sợ trước hiện tượng lạ, Haxton đem chiếc hộp về nhà và bỏ nó trong gara. Nhưng những điều ma quái giờ mới chính thức tìm tới ông. Đêm nào gia đình Haxton cũng mơ thấy khuôn mặt rùng rợn của một người phụ nữ già. Chén bát liên tục bị vỡ, ngọn lửa trong bếp không thể nào tắt được. Một lần khi đang coi TV cùng con trai, chiếc TV bỗng tắt, một khối lửa màu đen xuất hiện trong căn phòng khiến cho cả hai suýt mất mạng.






_Sau khi nghiên cứu, chủ nhân thực sự của chiếc hộp bí ẩn là một phụ nữ 103 tuổi. (Ảnh minh họa)._

​Haxton đành phải cầu cứu với Rabbis - một nhà hoạt động tôn giáo nổi tiếng trong vùng. Sau khi nghiên cứu, Rabbis đã tìm ra chủ nhân thực sự của chiếc hộp bí ẩn. Đó là một phụ nữ 103 tuổi - người hiếm hoi còn sống sót sau trận tàn sát người Do Thái vào thời Hitler. Khi tới Mỹ, bà đã mang theo chiếc hộp và cảnh cáo cả gia đình không bao giờ được mở nó. 

Cuối cùng thì Haxton đưa chiếc hộp cho Rabbis và vị linh mục giấu nó ở một nơi đặc biệt trong nhà thờ. Và kể từ đó đến nay, chiếc hộp ma quỷ Dibbuk đã không còn có thể hại thêm một ai nữa


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng bảy 2014)

hóa ra cái hộp ấy là có thật à? ghê nhất mấy cái ảnh minh họa


----------

